# IUI Girls Part 128



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home sweeties, don't forget to sign up for the meet in November if you haven't already !!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

At last I have found the charter members smilies, I get left so far behind these days, just have to try out my favs xx

 







Gosh is that the time, must go get some kip, J will be needing a feed shortly, love to all of you x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Go Jilly                  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Candy-just for you       

Julie-hope you are having a lovely time  

Erica-same goes to you chick  

Holly-have you started packinh yet??   have you set a date??

Jilly-we are really proud of you keep it going   

Kj-did you have a good night last night??when do ya get your puppy??

Manda,babyfish-where are you

Well lazy day today-michael is playing rugby later so I think I will pop round my sisters and drink her out of tea 

Only 4 days till my appointment with my cons  dont know why I am smiling cos I know its bad news 

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning peeps  

kelly keep smiling, its what will get you thru     
not sure when puppy is arriving - think its the thurs before the meet, but have been reading a book the last couple of days saying its bad for pups to be separated from their siblings too soon and ours will only be 8 weeks, just under, recommended is 10 wks. my aunt is going on hols so wanted to have them all gone by that thurs, but if the others havnet gone she will have someone in to puppysit and we may ask to leave ours for another week or two, despite the fact we are gagging for it to come!!

had a lovely night last night, got home at 1.30am after a 2mile hike lol. got to go and pick up car in a min, then i'm off to guildford shopping...
jilly  - 100 not too far away.....

laters

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Morning all,


I have just been checking over all the posts to check to see who is coming and who has not replied with their menu choice,I have pm'd all those who were not sure if they were coming.Below is a list of the people that are DEFFINATLEY coming,if anyone wants to be added please post here or send me a pm as I need to contact the hotel soon for the food orders

                                                         


IF YOUR NOT ON THE LIST YOUR NOT GETTING IN   

* Kelly and DH 

* Candy

* KJ

* Holly

* Starr

* Moomin and DH

* Rachel B and DH

* Miss Jules

* Jess P (need menu choice please)



Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi girls, Kelly.i`m here   

Quiet and bored at work so i've caught up from yesterday.  Erica, you crack me up. I start my pessaries on Monday night- oh joy. DH asked what they were for. Silly man, asked me at dinner time and got a graphic account back    as far as he's concerned now it's  . !!!!!

Gotta go, speak to you all on Monday.

Love ya all

manda xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello everyone  
Just popping in to catch up with all the news . It's been a busy week hasn't it?
My AF is 2 days late and I'm desperate for it to show up so I can start round 2.
Have really made the most of my month off drinking lots  , eating unhealthy stuff   and going swimming lots  . Am spending tomorrow with parents so won't be back online until next week.
My uncle is still in ITU   .
My DH is really down about losing his job  . He's also found out he's going for open knee surgery on 15th Nov, which will probably coincide with my basting. He'll be on crutches for Christmas... 
Will try to keep up and do personals next week.
Love,
Perky


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a quickie from me to say WOOOHOOOOOO[size=12pt] to Jilly for the not smoking. You go girl, what a star you are.

Also you're not gonna believe it but my af arrived this morning in FULL flow. Am completely over the moon (sad isn't it!!)!!!!! Thanks to all of you who sent her over, will return the favour anytime!!!!! Can't believe how happy I was to see her and with all the pain aswell!!!!

Love to everyone, gotta go curry has arrived will catch up properly tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

can anyone tell me how to turn my halloween background on?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

everyone, I am back.  Hope you all well.

I had a nightmare getting my keys for my news house and had to stay with friends and sleeping on their floor for a couple of days as I didn't get the keys on the Monday, but I am in now and love my new house, but had to scub it clean, Jillypops you should have been here polishing for me.

Will catch up as so much to read.

Speak to you all soon.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are having a good weekend, well went to a family wedding yesterday and started spotting big time, really think AF is on her way and that it is all over for us this month.  Trying to remain positive, but think by tonight she will be in full flow.  Oh well if this is the case then hopefully we can go again in November.  Gutted as really thought it was going to a positive with all the symptoms that I had, but obviously was not meant to be our turn this month.

Hope everyone else is alright, well must go as need to go to Asda to do the shopping, might even buy myself something to cheer myself up.  Will be back later.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Moomin hope its not af. When you due to test honey.  

Poo thanks sweetie. You should be really proud that you lasted as long as you did, its not easy it took me two goes!! Anyway, life is stressful enough to be worrying about that, you'll do it when you're ready hun and hopefully this was just a little blip, if not try again when you feel ready. Huge     for doing so well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Shazia

I am due to test on Wednesday, but I am 99.9% sure that AF is here, just waiting for her full flow!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Went to see Wallace and Grommit this afternoon-fantastic   Oliver is at a party so dh is just gonna pick him up so I thought I would pop on. We managed to pass the time very well while Oli has been out      weird but iys the first time in ages it has just felt like a proper good session     sorry    

Moomin-I am so sorry you think af is on her way,hope your ok??   

Jilly-how lovely your new(ex) member of staff sounds,are you that bad??   dont worry about the ciggy,you did really well to last that long  

Julie-looking forward to seeing you back  

KJ-did ya get anything nice when you went shopping

Manda-had to   about the   on the bum bulletts  

Perky-think you need a huge hug right now hunny     we are always here if you need us  

Shazia-great news on af    and yes that does sound weird   think you have to go to your profile to change the Halloween backgroung on 


Katrina-Congrats on the new house,whens the party ?? 

Well must dash,michael is back and he is cooking chilli   

Catch ya all tomorrow 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

how daft is my mum ??   

She just called to see if I was enjoying my last day being 27    cheeky bugger!!!! If my mum reckons I am 28 tomorrow then there is no hope   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly, but really think it is, although AF still hasn't shown in her full glory yet.  

Fell really down and emotional at the moment, sat here watching songs of praise and they are singing a hymn we had at our wedding and I am really struggling with the tears at the moment.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

I normally post on the Clomid Board but have just finished my 6th cycle of Clomid 50mg with Metformin 1500mg - unfortunately it was unsuccessful.  

I am about to start my 7th cycle of Clomid (with met) but this time try IUI (for the 1st time) - today is CD1 so maybe in about 13/14 days.  I have 3 IUI cycles with clomid and the 4th cycle will be with injectibles.  All 4 cycles are on the NHS.

I will now be an IUI girl - so can I join your club?

Im sure I could learn a lot from you girls.  Is anyone having IUI with Clomid??  I have seen a lot of you are using injectibles.

Tweets xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Just to let you know it is definiately 100% over for us for this month.  AF has arrived in her full glory tonight as expected.

Feeling ok, just want to get on and have a second cycle now.

Speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Moomin, sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time  

Kelly, we've been thinking about seeing Wallace and Grommit so it's nice to hear it was good.

Jilly what a nightmare with your new staff member   . Did she actually do a shift or was she just there for training up? Don't wory about the ciggy. Sounded as if you needed it.  I gave up with Alan Carr and it's really worked for several friends. Also my DH's book on giving up smoking will be out at the end of the year. And it's ace.  

Shazia really pleased about your AF   and please can you send mine over? Now 4 days late and really keen to start round 2. 


Katrina,   you know what they say, new home, new baby  . Let's hope it comes true for you! 


 Tweets & welcome. 

Have a good week everyone...

Love,
Perky


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Moomin - just wanted to send you   - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you.  I had such high hopes when I read about some of the symptoms you had last week, sorry.  Are you going to go straight onto your second IUI?  I did with mine after my first failed IUI - I know everyone's different but it was the only way I felt I could cope with the failure, getting back on the bike if you know what I mean.  Look after yourself  xx

Welcome Tweetiepie - the ladies on these boards have been great and very supportive to me during my IUI journey - hoping your stay on these boards is short, with a big BFP coming sooner rather than later!

And in case I don't get a chance tomorrow,   Kelly.  Have a great day!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Catspyjamas

Yes we hope to go again, I have emailed my consultant tonight to tell him, so hopefully will hear from him tomorrow.  He did say that I would have to be scanned on day 3 to make sure everything has settled down, so as long as it has  and he  has the lab time available etc then it should be all systems go.  

Have to agree with you it is the thought of going again that is keeping us going, but we are still both very disappointed.

Will update tomorrow when I hear back from the hospital.

Off to have a long hot bath now, did not have a single bath on my 2ww, (did have a daily shower though just incase you thought I was dirty!!!!)


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

By the way Catspyjamas - Good luck for your testing this week, how are you feeling?

Sending you lots of


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Catspjs lovely to see you and good luck for the rest of your  
Perky


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Moomin - I don't think my 2nd IUI has worked either.  I've been getting AF style cramps - they're not as bad as they were the same day last cycle but are definitely there all the same.  I'm preparing myself for disappointment while trying to remain optimistic at the same time, if that makes sense.  I'm going to test one day early if AF doesn't come before then; last time while I was getting the sample together for testing, AF arrived and the disappointment nearly floored me so I thought I'd try to spare myself that at least.

Had to laugh at you having a bath!  I was the same with mine - I almost boiled myself alive!  And then almost OD'd on coffee! 

I hope your consultant gets back to you quickly and that you can start again.  I phoned my clinic the day AF started and was told to start injecting straight away, and didn't have to go for a scan until day 7, but I suppose each clinic works differently. Look after yourself and spoil yourself rotten xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Perky - sorry didn't want to miss you out!  Thanks for your happy thoughts!  I need them now more than ever.  Hope things are going OK with you as well xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Kelly,hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLS BELLS!!!!! HAVE FAB DAY SWEETIE XXXXX


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie welcome back! Glad you had a great time sweetie.

Moomin really sorry to hear your news, hope ur ok and can move on quickly like you hope to.

Welcome tweetie pie, loads of luck with your treatment  

Perky sending her over right away     hope u ok hun. Keep meaning to tell you when I read that you lived in Islington that my bruv lives there too!!

Catspj's     not long to go now.

Jilly how u doing sweetheart, just wanted to send you lots of   as know you're really busy this week.

Catwoman how are you hun? Ok I hope, sending you lots of    

Jess to you too    

Hi to Holly, KJ, Struthie, smcc, sair, katrinar, marsha, erika, nat, manda, molly, babyfish, petal, caroline and all the other gorgeous gals I have missed xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Morning,

Just thought I would pop on for a bit while I have got time   Michael is taking me out for lunch later  Thanks for all the Birthday messages    they made me smile   

Julie-welcome back hunny,glad you had a nice time   happy halloween to you too  

Moomin-  its amazing how we all bounce back to carry on after we get bad news,thinking of you hunny,all the best with this cycle  

Perky-hope af comes soon so you can crack on   

Tweets-welcome to the IUI mad house,we are all lovely (and mad)   all the best with your IUI,we are here whenever you need us  

catspj's-really hoping the crampy pains are not af     

Big love to erica,babyfish,manda,holly,kj and all you other lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey,

Check out my new ticker   Cant stop doing them now I know how   Not long now till I find out what the flipping heck is wrong with my tube,and I am gonna complain big style about the fact that they didnt do the HSG before my 2 failed IUI's        

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY   
have a great day!!

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moomin -   to you hun. the 1st bfn is hard, well done you for getting yourself back on the roller coaster 

julie - did ya have a lovely time with your friend?

welcome tweetie 

cats pjs      

holly- lovely to talk sweets, have a good day 

molly - are you back yet hun? need my directions to my lunch on wed 

going to dig in the garden now....

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie -f orgot to say - you can change back to halloween background by going in your profile...they switched  it off  for everyone cos too many complaints  

jilly are you  cos your (.) (.)  are too big or too small


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nothing better to do maybe  dunno, it was in site update section i think....


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Kelly  - Happy halloween birthday. Fab day for a birthday, bet no-one ever forgets it. Hope you have a lovely day with lots of treats and no tricks. 

Jules
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

^ thank you^     


Had a lovely lunch   going round to my sisters later for tea,I am stuffed,will deffo have to go to the gym 3 times this week  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!   

Hope you have a lovely tea at your sisters!! Lunch sounded great too 

Moomin - so absolutely gutted to read your news. I really had high hopes that you would be a lucky first timer. So hope you can muster the energy to be positive for the next round. Take some time out for you and look after both of you too 

Julie - we did miss you last week  You sounded like you really enjoyed yourself. It's great when you see old friends and it's exactly the same between you. Your godson must be extra special to you having been there when he arrived in the world. Hope work's not driving you too mad. The days are getting closer for you to start tx...!

KJ - great to speak to you earlier! Can't wait to see puppy pics!! How did you get on in the garden this afternoon?

Jess - hopefully you're reading this? Thinking of you loads, you've been very quiet even with it being half term last week 

Perky - hope all is ok with you?

Creaky - you've dissappeared again?

Katrinar - hope your lovely new house is sorting itself out ok!

Molly - miss you. Hope your break away was really relaxing 

Things in Hollyland are a bit crazy. I'm feeling completely  with things to do and finalise. I've almost confirmed our tickets for January 29th. Just waiting for a couple of questions from DH to be answered. Our friends are looking at buying one of our cars which is a huge relief as they are happy for us to have it up until we leave. This really takes the stress out of it as we live in quite an isolated spot and public transport is pretty crap. To throw another curve ball into the equasion - DH suggested doing a round of ICSI before we go... He's feeling much better now (as you can tell). But I'm not sure it's going to work as my cycle is still pretty crazy and feel we'd be throwing a lot of money at it and for a little chance of it being successful. Arrrgghhh - too much going on, but any thoughts would be welcomed!!

xx's to you all
H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Feeling really           at the moment.  The BFN has hit me harder than I thought it would.

Had a really nice email from my old boss this morning saying that she was really sorry that the first one hadn't worked and the whole email made me cry.  Ended up crying in car the whole way to work and have felt really down all day.

Was hoping to have a message from my consultant by the time I got home, but nothing, hoping he will contact me later.  Really want to go again this month so that I can get back to thinking we are doing something positive.

Sorry this is a me me me post but can't get my head round any personals at the moment, hopefully I will be back later when i am feeling more positive.

Sorry to be on a downer.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well so much for having a plan of action, just had an email back from my consultant and he wants us to take a break of a least one cycle.  Absolutely gutted, can't stop crying.

The problem is did not want be on any tx over christmas and also because my cycle is at the beginning of the month, this would also clash with new year, therefore next cycle could be as late as February,  

I am so gutted, have emailed him straight back and pleaded my case but still waiting for a response back.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww moomin, i know just how're you're feeling   
its sooo hard getting your head round it, you spend 2 weeks in total limboland, not knowing which way to look - do you dare feel positive and think baby thoughts, or do you let the negative feelings in, to try and make the possible fall easier to handle? and you think at the end at least you'll be out of limbo and know whats going on. but when its not the answer you wanted, you're still in that limbo place cos you've not got any further along and you've got to put yourself thru it again  its a pants place to be and we've all been there hun. all i can say is that the constant crying phase will pass, and you will SURVIVE!!!
just read you last post - its not unusual to have to take a break, depends on clinic, v disappointing if you were led to believe you could go again straight away tho....we had to take breaks, and just made sure we did loads of nice things for ourselves to help the time go quicker...
huge 

holly - your world is indeed a mad place at the mo  i've told you what i think about the icsi, well mused over it with you, only you know whether its right or not!!
gardening went fine thanks, all looking a bit better - raspberry cane supposts all in and looking gooood!  just lit the chiminea and about to have a glass of wine out there to hide from the trick or treators (no,i dont do hallowe'en either!!)

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Moomin -     So sorry to hear your news.  Have you heard again from your consultant? Did you take clomid last cycle, is that why you have got to have a break between?  As KJ says, plan some nice things together and spoil yourself to help the time pass quicker until your next go.  By the way, how was Northampton on Saturday?  Weather wasn't too bad was it??!!

Jillypops - Hiya hun.  At least you have made a start with the stopping smoking and after the stressful weekend you've just had you should be really proud that you managed to stop for as long as you did.  Wishing you loads of luck for 22nd November.  Have you had a lap and dye before?

Tweets -   I took clomid last month and was hoping to have IUI but the timings didn't work out and I ovulated over a weekend.  This month I have not taken clomid so we could try again without a break in between.  4 goes on the NHS is good.  I think I can only have 2.

Kelly - Sorry it's a bit late in the day but      Hope you have had a fab day!

KJ - I'm sat in the back bedroom with the door shut so no light can be seen and all the other lights in the house are off!!!!!!  I don't do trick or treaters either!!  I don't mind the cuties who come along in their outfits with their mums and dads but the older scrounging brats who haven't bothered to make any effort to dress up who just want your hard earned cash really annoy me!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Wedding was fab, except we got lost in Northampton, went round this massive park about 6 times on the way there and 2 times on the way home!!!!!

Have had an email back from consultant and have a scan booked for 6pm tomorrow night.  He has told us that he is reverting back to his guidelines and that we have to have a break between cycles, however he did not tell us that when I emailed him after the first IUI.  He also thinks there might be  problem with lab space but will let us know in the morning, so watch this space.  Fair enough if after the scan ovaries are still stimmed then we will go again in December and have to be on 2ww over christmas.  Will have to wait and see.  Will have to apologise to him tomorrow night if we get the scan for being so pushy.

Feel absolutely drained tonight.  And kids keep knocking on the door!!!  They have all disappeared now that it is raining!

Oh also got to a pregnancy test in the morning, even though AF is in full flow!!!

Take care 

Moomin

xxxxxx

Take care


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Moomin, sorry you're having such a pants time of it.  The BFN is bad enough without having to contend with consultants following stupid guidelines.  Fair enough, if there's a reason why you can't go ahead, eg cysts that haven't subsided after the previous treatment, but I don't understand why if its OK for one clinic to allow you to go ahead straight after a treatment then why don't others.  Anyway, look after yourself and spoil yourself rotten.  xx

Holly, glad to hear your plans for moving back to NZ are progrssing well.  Sounds like you'll have a mad Xmas!

Have a good night people.  I'm clearing all the summer clothes out of my wardrobe and getting the winter stuff down from the loft.  Really, its just an excuse to go out and buy new clothes to fill in the gap.  Watching the wedding on Corrie - hilarious! x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Having a crazy day. Took me 5 hrs to drive to work this morning (normally takes an hour) as one of the tunnels in London was closed after a bus caught fire. Then took four hours to get home, so I've been really unproductive which is pants cos I've got heaps to do.
Still no AF and I'm getting a bit worried because I'm never usually late. Watched pot and all that...
My uncle is still in ITU, DH a bit chirpier though and starting to get his act together about a new job.
I'm hiding from the tick or treaters.

Moomin, it is so hard isn't it? I hope you are OK and that you get good news from the consultant.  

Jillypops, hope you are getting the odd break in your busy week. 

CatsPJs I think your clear out sounds fab.   Lovely things in the shops right now, if you did happen to find any small gaps.

Kelly, hope you had a great day  . 

Sair, thinking of you hiding from the tick or treaters  . I know what you mean about the scroungy parents  .

Shazia, where does your bruv live? Maybe we are neighbours  . Hope you are OK hun  .

Holly, I would go for it. There will be so much else on to keep your mind off the 2ww and it would be fantastic if it worked out for you. But it's your call. Good to hear DH is feeling better.


Sorry to eveyone I've missed. Head's spinning so will go and get some food on.
Love,
Perky


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi girls!

Well, I made it to Sydney and have settled in pretty well.  Dh only joined me three weeks after I initally arrived so I'm enjoying it here a lot better with him here.

Now that we're here I can start looking into tx again and we have an appt with a specialist the week after next to get the process started.  I'm hoping we can start IVF in January.  I suppose I could find an Aussie support site but I miss you guys!  So if you don't mind me posting in a different timezone when you're all sleeping then I think I'll stick with FF's.

So much for moving back here for the weather.....it's been raining since I got here!  Nice to finally be home though.

Hope everyone else is going well, I haven't had a chance to catch up on news!

Jx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi **********

Feeling a bit more positive today, did a pregnancy test this morning as requested by my consultant and as expected it was negative.

Have decided if we can't go again this month, depending on the scan, then we will live life to the full, enjoy the FF meet, get all the christmas shopping done early,and then go again in December.  Everything seems so much clearer today.

Fingers crossed scan will be ok and we can go again.

Will update you all tonight.

Have a good day


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning all 
just a quickie as off to wales in an hour to see puppy!!! am very excited indeed  
wont be back till late tomoz afternoon as we are staying over at my aunts and then calling in on the lovely molly on our way home  have borrowed a digi camera so will be able to post piccies on my return 

laters all 
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I had a lovely Birthday  for all your lovely messages. Igot a wicked foot spa and books of my sis,jewellery off my mum and dad,perfume,books and a new hairdrier of DH and Oli.I also got some cheques £££££ off my sil and bil  they know we are saving for private tx so I really owe them. I actually    at my bil card cos he gave me a cheque for £100 to help and the card said "I would love another niece or nephew just as much as you and michael want a son or daughter "   how nice is that  My mil from hell didnt call all day (she was too busy picking up her new car) she came round un-announced as I was putting my pj's on and putting Oli to bed     she got me a necklace (which uis going on ebay  ) I told her about the cheque of bil (her son) and she said " well he had better be able to afford it cos I am not bailing him out at the end of the month"     she is really horrid,she doesnt mind telling us about all the money she is spending,and she always said if ever she could help she would and suprise suprise ,she's not    

Sorry about that,rant over

Kelly x

I am gonna post this then do personals


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Kj-oooohhh I am getting excited about seeing pics of your pup    have a fab time with Molly,give her a big hug from us lot  

Holly-wow ladie things are moving fast!! Hope everyything goes smoothly. I can understand why you cant decide about tx before you go,I say go ahead if you can,the 2ww will deffo fly by as you will be soooo busy   But its a personal choice,whatever way you decide to go you know we are all here for you!!  

Moomin-I really hope everything comes together and that you can have your tx this cycle    there is nothing worse than being knocked back when all you wanna do is carry on,keep us posted and good luck with the scan    

Julie-how are you today hunny??are you still off the choccie??

Jed-fab news on the new home,heres hoping you now get a much deserved bfp  you stick with us,sod the time difference   

Perky-so sorry your day was crap yesterday hunny,sounds abit like the time I worked at the airport and I was 6 months pg with Oli,there was a blockade when I came off the Mway and I was stuck with everyother driver in the region for 4 hours,and I had to go in a bush to do 3 wee's with truckers trying to take a peek    When I finally got to work,they knew how bad the problem was and sent us all home only to get stuck in the aftermath traffic   hope today is better for you  

Catspjs-buying more clothes sounds like a plan!!I like your style  

Sarah-your post made me laugh about the trick or treaters!! We have a family tradition cos its my b'day on Halloween to get as many of us to the door and chase them all of down the street,sometimes they even drop their buckets of goodies   

Well I am off to the gym in a bit,I ate so much yesterday so I have got to make up for it!! I am gonna do the gym then swimming 3 times this week  

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sadly DH's Nan passed away last night and we just got the news this morning.  It's all a bit of a sad situation as she had requested for him to be a pall bearer but it's not going to be possible to get home for the funeral on Friday.  Poor old DH was at work when he got the news so he's heading home shortly.  While we expected it - the finality of death always gets you  

Kelly - your birthday sounded great!!  You do have a horrid MIL    but what a lovely sweet BIL and rest of family you have.  Hope you get to put the money to good use very very soon!!

Jed - fantastic to see you are settled and do stay put!  I'm going back to NZ and there is no way I could possibly leave all these gorgeous girlies.  They're all too fabulous!!  Hope the sun shines soon for you!  Is it weird to be home?

Moomin - you sound so much brighter today.  Really pleased that you are feeling better about moving forward and your plan sounds perfect.  Hope you get that BFP for Christmas, what could be better!!

Perks - nightmare traffic    Let's hope today is better!!

Sair - hi to you!

KJ - probably missed you but have a lovely time and can't wait to see the pics soon either!

Catspjs- hope you've got your wardrobe sorted!  There's some lovely brand new stuff on ebay  

Hi Jilly - how are you today hunny?

Julie - thanks for your advice and to Kelly, Perky and KJ too.  It's just so hard to know what is best.  Mr W says not to worry about silly cycle the cyclogest should do the trick, but I just don't agree as I believe our bodies are like a series of events, you know, this releases the hormone to tell that to happen etc etc, which is why I'm worried that it won't work because not all the messages can get thru to create the right environment and we will have spent all that money....  Arrrgghhh!  I'll try calling the clinic in NZ again tonight and see what the situation there is about how long until we can get started etc etc.  I'm also quite emotional with all that's been going on lately, plus packing up our lives etc.  If it fails I really fear that I'll be inconsolable.

Enough about me!  How was the trick or treating at yours Julie?  Did you get to hand out all those lovely treats you bought ages ago?  We didn't have any come to ours which was just as well as DH and I had eaten most of the treats anyway!  It looks like someone has played a trick on us though as the lawn has the cat food cans spread all over it.  Think it was a fox getting into the spirit of halloween!

OK - off to do some chores.

Loves to all
H xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for support    

Jilly - bar sounds sparkling    Forgot to say to you about your poor old sore (.) (.) the other day.  It's progesterone that causes this.  It might be worth mentioning it to your consultant   as he might find that it's worth checking on your levels on day 21 or so of your cycle.  I know it's not easy bringing up these things but I'm sure he's been asked a lot worse in his time   

Julie - your trick or treaters sounded v v sweet!  Bet they thought you two were fabulous to visit!

Doh!  Shazia - have been meaning to say BRILLIANT news about AF arriving FINALLY!!!  Really hope you can get on  with your next steps now! 

H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You're forgiven Jilly - looks hilarious!

No don't worry - that's not what I was meaning at all!  Might be low but might not be, could also be that things have evened themselves out since you were on the meds.  Nothing to be alarmed about as afterall it's not normal to have to put up with sore huge (.) (.) is it??  Cons might take a view on it but may not think anything of it.  I'm sure it's all fine but I always mention these things in case there is a relationship between symptoms that they may know something about.  More often than not - they don't have any idea.  I'm one of those painful patients - I like to brow beat them and find out WHY!

xx's
H


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie as its taken ages to catch up and I have to finish a little job at work and then rush home to clean the house before KJ & DH arrive tomorrow. It's an absolute TIP  Cobwebs everywhere! Do you think if I just leave it she'll think we decorated it like that for Halloween? 

Just got back from a lovely long w/e in Newcastle at my parents. Went with my Sis & neice & nephew (3yrs & 4yrs). I'm absolutely shattered! We went to the beach at Whitley Bay on Sunday. Kids made us take off our shoes & run in the sea. It was FREEEEEEZING! They ended up stripping off totally starkers and didn't seem to notice the cold. 

Holly!  Big  news from you sweetie! I can't believe you're going back to NZ so soon!!!! I will have to come to the meet now to say goodbye.... Sorry to here about DH's Grandma, even when it is expected it is always a shock when it happens. Regarding the ICSI, I would follow your heart....you will have a lot of stress and upset in your life over the next few months and that is not ideal though. I hope you won't have to wait too long for tx in New Zealand. 

Kelly -  for yesterday. Sorry I missed it.

Moomin - big  for you sweetie. So sorry you got a BFN. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you can try again soon. x

Julie - sounds like you had a lovely break too. Your halloween house sounds great - lucky kids! 

Jillypops -  at the new barmaid. How frustrating for you. I hope you are feeling okay now. Bring on the Ovarian drilling so you can get going again, I say! 

Catwoman - glad to see your clinic are looking after you and that things look positive for next time. Thinking of you. 

Shazia -    - glad she showed up in time for Halloween. What a relief for you. Good luck sweetie. x

 for Perky Pinky for the pants time you're having at the moment.

Struthie - how are you doing? Hope you're feeling better.  How was the appt with Julian? Any plans for more IUI?

  for Candy & Jacob & for Loooby Lou & Katie (she looks gorgeous!)  

Right - got to go. Love to Jess, Babyfish, CK6, Erica, Manda, Billie, Tomsmummy, Katrina, Jed, Sair, Catspyjamas, Sair, Lsurie, Creaky, and everyone I've missed, sorry!        
Molly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quickie to say that I will leaving to go and have my scan, have heard nothing from consultant today so lab space is obviously available for this month..... so that is a good start, now just need to see if we can actually proceed after the scan.

Not looking forward to the scan as it is the first one I have had with AF in full flow, I know they have seen it all before, but still doesn't make it any easier!!!!  Last cycle I had first scan on day5 so at the end of my cycle.

Really hope we get the go ahead, but half of me thinks he won't let us, you know when you just get that feeling.  Anyway will have to wait and see.

Will catch up with you all later and let you know how it all went.

Take care

Katherine (thought I would start using my real name!!!!)


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Managed to sneak onto the computer before DP gets home and starts working on it again...yawn.....

Happy belated birthday to Kelly!! 

Moomin - so sorry it was a BFN, I'll keep an eye out for the consultant update....fingers crossed for you....

Jillypops - hope the lack of **** thing is going ok - I'm up to 11 days without one now, its usually about the two week mark when I relent, smoke a packet then feel guilty and give up again!

Julie - I'm with you on the small boob thing - doesn't stop the little blighters from hurting every month though does it!!!

Can't wait for KJ's puppy pics, and I really don't envy Holly - moving to NZ must be great its just all the packing before hand!!


Just to update you on me.....Boobs hurt, been sick as a dog all day, and AF is due to turn up the day I fly to Vegas next week......Oh Joy, 11 hour flight and period pains! Looking forward to my friends wedding though, but don;t think it's going to be the most relaxing holiday!!

Take care all, and hopefully I'll be able to hop on here tomorrow to catch up again....

Creaky x


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Katherine/Moomin

Hope the scan went well!  I live in fear of the clinic asking me to come in for a baseline scan when AF is in full flow so can understand your anxiety!  Doesn't matter that they've seen it all before, not from me!  Anyway, hope it went well and you're able to start another round of IUI straight away.  I just don't understand why some clinics (ie. mine) allow you to go from one to another without a break and others don't.  Anyway, I hope your gut feelings were wrong and everything is good-to-go!  Another thing that's strange, I have to start my Puregon injections on day 1 of AF ....

Holly, sorry about DH nan.  Even though it didn't come out of the blue it doesn't make it any easier.  Hope he's doing OK.

Creaky - wow!  Las Vegas!  I went to a wedding there a few years ago and we had a great time.  If you haven't been before, its such a spectacle - you're eyes will be on stalks!

Jillypops - I thought you were making fun of my boobs when I first saw the giant set you posted!  Very paranoid about them, and have been saving all my loose change for the past 3 years for a breast reduction operation.  I've got about £1500 saved, which isn't bad when you think its all in 1p, 2p, 5p and 20ps!  Now thinking it might be put to better use for a go at IVF, though I reckon I'll have to start putting quids away as well!

Love to everyone else, off to make dinner xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha haaa!  Katherine!  Good luck with your scan sweetie!  Hope it will reveal all you want it to and you can go ahead.  Don't worry - we've all done it with good old AF - but the clinics handle it with such compassion you don't even notice.

Molly - your time away sounded great!  Fab neices and nephews!  I'd have frozen my knickers off paddling in those arctic conditions!  Now don't worry about cleaning - KJ and DH want to see YOU not how tidy your house is!!  Thanks for advice - I think I've come to terms with leaving it be for now    Sooo hope you dooo come to the meet!!!

Jilly - it's all sounding a bit pervy isn't it what with smear and the boob conversation!!  Eeek - oh well you know in for a penny in for a pound  

Oooh Creaks - hope AF is not such a meany this month and won't make you too sore travelling.  How fab will a wedding in Vegas be!!!  Is it an Elvis lookielike that's conducting the ceremony??  Fortunately we've got a company coming in to do all the packing but we've got a lot of stuff we're not taking with us so it will be car boot sale here we come next Sunday!!  Are you going to be away over the time of the meet (Nov 19th)?

Thanks Catspjs!  He came home from work early to allow time to think and remember her seeing he won't be able to go to the funeral in NZ.  Seems to be better for it too.  Oh speaking of reductions - DH had a cousin who had it done but didn't tell anyone before hand.  No one had actually realised how large they had been as she had spent her whole adult hood hiding them.  She said it was the best thing she ever could have done.  Hope you will get to have it too as I'm sure it must really help you to feel more comfortable physically and emotionally.

H xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi ladies!

Hope you all survived the trick or treaters last night!!  It's wonderful to have all the lights on in the house again!!!!

Moomin - Sooooo hoping everything has gone well for you with the scan.  Hurry back on!!  Sorry to sound such a thicko but what does it mean when your ovaries are stimmed?

Catspjs - Hi, hope you are ok.  Wasn't Corrie fab last night!  Thought Cilla's 666 curls were hilarious!!!!  What a sight!  Felt sorry for poor Violet tho!

Perky - OMG what a nightmare you had yesterday.  I think I would've turned round and gone home.  Hope today was better.

Jed -  

KJ - How exciting!  Can't wait to see the puppy photos.

Kelly - What an awful MIL you have.      at you selling necklace on ebay!!!  Will have to try your fab idea of chasing trick or treaters next year...how funny!!!  One of the children in my class asked me what I dressed up as for Halloween last night!!  Hilarious!!  Don't think he was being rude!!!

Holly - So sorry to hear about DH nan  

Jillypops - 14 hours... how awful.  You take it easy tonight hun.

Molly -  

Creaky - OMG I am soooo jealous.  DP and I had a fab holiday in America in the summer and we spent a couple of days in Vegas. It was absolutely amazing!!  I just couldn't believe my eyes.  Would so love to go back.

 to Tweets, Jess (where are you, hun?), **********, Catwoman, Shazia and struthie and everyone else I've forgotten.

Must go and get on with tea.  Catch you later

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm back!!  Had to come home via the chippie! How un healthly.

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

We are able to go again this month!!!!  Everything had settle down after the last IUI.  Start my Puregon injections tonight (as had a pack left from last cycle) and collect the rest tomorrow and start the letrozole as soon as I have collected my prescription.  Just got to blag the time off work/training in the morning.

I am so happy. Also had the results of DH Swim test and the consultant was pleased with those.  So here we go again.

Next scan is on Monday.

Take care

Katherine

xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Moomin - just realised that we could call you Kat Moon now  if we were evil and that way inclined!

Anyway, WELL DONE on getting sorted with the consultant - I'm so happy for you that you're able to start the second IUI straight away! I know that it was the only thing that kept me sane after my first BFN. Lets hope that its second time lucky for us both! And well done to your DH as well, I'm sure he's as pleased as punch with himself!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Katherine/Moomin

Absolutely brill news!!!  I've just come back upstairs to check if you had posted.  I think DP thought I must be going mad talking about MOOMIN and her scan!!!!!  SOOOOOOO SOOOOOOO pleased for you.  Fingers crossed for this cycle.         

I've got my scan tomorrow at 12.  It's only day 8 and cos I haven't taken clomid this month I'm not sure if I my ovaries will be as active as they were this time last month.  We'll just have to see!!  Am getting quite used to the delightful dildocam!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your chips were fab!!!

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moomin so glad you can go again   .

Kelly happy birthday for yesterday, sorry its late.

Holly sorry to hear about DH nan, sending you and DH a big  .  

Settling in well to new house still unpacking and trying to get DH to do some DIY but footie on tonight he's a big Glasgow Rangers fan.

I am back at hospital next Wednesday think cyst is still there, just have a feeling dont like giving anything away.

Jillypops, what is ovarian drilling, doesn't sound nice?

 to everyone else.

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Katrina

Glad you've settled into your new house ok.  Does it need much DIY/decorating?  Have you just got appointment with consultant or Wednesday or are you having a scan or treatment?  Good luck for it anyway!

Take care

Sarahxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Catspj - Thanks for that, of course I am much better looking than Kat Moon on Eastenders (not) and I don't have a London accent!!!!!!!!!!  

Sarah - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Holly - sorry to hear about DH nan.  Hugs to both of you.

Jilly - 14 hours of working - nightmare

Kelly - sorry forgot to wish you a    for yesterday, was so down yesterday I really couldn't think straight.  Sorry glad you had a good one.

Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

Love

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Sarah, house doesn't need much although I will prob start doing my own touches soon, I enjoy decorating sad I know,  I will be having another scan as I have a cyst and it has been growing the last few appointments so if it is not gone they will need to remove it.  I have been using the nasal spray since beginning of August hoping to start tx but because of high hormone levels and too many follies Aug was abandoned.  Wish I could just start hopfully will be able to before Xmas.  What stage are you at?  I have been off line for couple of weeks and just can't keep up with these chatter boxes  .

Katrina


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning!

Kat Moon   - brilliant news sweets!!  You sound really revved up about it so sending you ton of         for this time round!

Katrinar - keeping those        for you too and hope that nasty cyst has gone well and truly!!

Sair - good luck with your scan!  More      for a juicy follie!!

Catspj's - more       for this round too hunny!

Julie - I   reading your very sad post about lovely Angel.  I really hope it's going to be ok for her.  What a horrible early life she had and she must love you for rescuing her and giving her such a nice life.  Horrible losing a beloved pet, they really do become part of the family.

Yes - horrid dull day here and windy too.  Ick.  Best go and sort out some stuff.

Loves to one and all!
H xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie soooo hope Angel is ok, I know how you feel sweetie, do you remember how I was when Bailey disapperared? Fingers crossed for really good news. Kisses.

Hi Holls, I know it will be really strange returning to NZ after all this time away, but I feel really excited for you. Would love to move away one day. Hoping you have a stress free day sweetie.

Perks, how are you babe? Hope life is getting a little easier for you. My bro lives off Allingham Road......you know it?

Erika you should be back tomorrow   hope you had a fab time, been weird without you, quiet too  

Jillypoopants how the sparkling bar? Missing you too  

Catspj's when you due to test lovely? Must be any day now.

Manda  

jess where are you?? Are you ok?   

Catwoman   to you too.

Well had my fsh done on Monday and have just rung up and its absolutely fine and dandy which is fab news!!! Hurrah. Am going back tomorrow to have bloods done for chromosomes and cystic fibrosis. Have started taking the pill now so possibility wil be starting the ivf just after Xmas which I am so excited about. Anybody else going to be aroud that time, Catwoman I think you mentioned jan didn't you??
Am now off up to the docs as have been suffereing with bad back for about 6 days now(have had this week off work!!) and its not getting any better. Not sure what he'll be able to do but have been bullied into going by lots of people.............probably sick of me walking around like an 80 year old  

Lots of love to you all

Shazia


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Shazia - great news re starting and well done on low FSH    The time will fly with the C word just around the corner etc!!  OOOOh sore back -  you poor old thing.  Hope the Dr fixes you!  If no luck then I have found accupuncture and oesteopathy really good in the past.  Do you think it might be work related?

H xx

PS - you know - I'm even starting to get a glimmer of excitement about shifting too.... it's taken a while but starting to kick in now!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodmorning ladies, how are we all today. Havnt been around much this week as i'm stocktaking!!!   

Moomin, well done, i'm so glad you've been able to go again straight away. You never know you may end up with the best christmas pressie anyone could wish for    xxxxxx

Sair, Hope scan goes well today  

Kelly, happy belated birthday- what great pressies you got   

Holly, so sorry about DH's nan. Glad the excitment of moving is getting you though xxxx

KJ and Molly- have a great day chatter boxes    

Julie, i'm thinking about you today. If Chloe was ever ill I wouldn't know how to cope. They are only on loan to us for such a short time arn't they. You have given angel a wonderful life and if shes anything like you she's a fighter. Hang in there xxxx 

Shazia, good news on the FSH levels- what a star you are xx

Jillygleamingpots- you mad cleanaholic you, how you doing?

  to everyone today xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Sorry I havent got much time for many personals but ALL pf you are always in my thoughts   

Julie-so sorry Angel is not well,hope you go on ok at the vets,thinking of you loads.

Holly-so sorry to read about your dh's nan,hope your all ok??

Moomin-or should I say Kat moon-great news about the tx  

Shazia-I should be heading in the IVF with egg share direction v.soon too  

Well I am having a weird day, A lady from the Care clinic called to say they can fit me and Dh in at the patient info evening tonight,so I have just been to rope my mum in to putting Oli to bed.I am also waiting for my gp to call me back with my FSH/LH results  and I am getting a tad nervous/anxious about my hospital appointment,we are going to talk about my dodgy tube. And I went to the bank this morning and we are stone broke-so thats annoyed me. Ho Hum

Love to you all

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news about tonight Kelly, good luck with   results. Let us know asap


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hang in there Kel!  Hoping that there is a lot of good news for you today - you deserve it  

Hi Manda  

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly- what you up to??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Manda - I've just booked our tickets for our return trip home - 29th of January.  Done and dusted and now terrified at the futures uncertainty!!  Had a panic as I hadn't put my passport back in it's usual place and did a massive turning the house upside down trying to find it. Fortunately it's all ok and I can breathe again!  Just not what we need right now!!  I know it will all work out with going home, in fact my sister said that there is a house that we may be able to rent right across from her house.  This would be ideal for when we arrive.  DH finds out tonight about a job he had a telephone interview for on Monday.  They may want to do a Video Conference or fly him home....  eeek!

Hope your stock take went well! Got all those pretty bits and bobs accounted for??

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Bet it feels so so real doesn't it. House sounds great across from your sister. Good luck to Dh, bet today is dragging for him. I bet NZ is a beautiful place- my bro lives in Australia- he's been there for 5 years and will never come back. When Dh and I know whats going on with babies and moving etc I think we'll venture over there. Bro says we'll never want to come back, but i love England   

Stocktake is ongoing- bloody nightmare actually. Just putting everything onto the comp at the moment- think i'm getting square eyes


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Manda-shame we are not closer,I love stock taking    I would do it for free  

Holly-Cant believe you have actually booked your tickets   


 I just got a call from the gp surgery and she said my FSH is 3.4 ,is this good    I am so mad with myself cos I cant find my bible (Zita West book). Please let it be good-it would mean I am one step closer to egg sharing  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kelly it's bl**dy fantastic girl    You should feel like a teenager with results like that!!

H xx

PS Manda - fantastic to have Aussie to visit!  I love the UK too - although the weather today leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Cool-thanks Holly    I was really worried it was gonna be bad!!!    

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back, love to you all      

Mad day playing catch up will be back tomorrow with personals & details of my weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Hope you all had a good day, it has done nothing but     here today.  Took me  1 and 1/2 hours to get to the hospital this morning to collect my drugs, normally only takes about 25 mins, saw 4 accidents on the way and then did not get back to work until 11.00  But it was all worth while, and TX is far more important than work!!!!!!

Have just come off the   to my mum and they have offered to pay for this cycle for us.  My grandmother paid for the first one.  

ERIKA - good to see you back, hope you had a good weekend away    

********** - Really hope Angel got on ok at the vets, fingers crossed for a good outcome    

HOLLY - Can't believe you have booked your flights, really hope you stay in contact on FF when you go.  Glad you found your  passport.  I am always putting ours in a safe then forgetting where they are!!!

KELLY - Glad your results were good    

SAIR - How did the scan go?  hope it all went ok   

JESS - Hope you are ok, haven't seen you around for a bit.

JILLYPOPS - Hope you are ok?  How's the nice clean bar?

Hello to eveyone else that I have missed.  Hope everyone is ok.  Can't believe it is only just over 2 weeks until the meet, can't wait to meet those of you that are going.  Just realised I will be hopefully half way through my 2ww that weekend!!!!!

Well dinner is almost ready, quite peckish.  Will catch up with you all later.  Going to start making my christmas lists after dinner as hoping to do some christmas shopping at the weekend     

Sending lots of love to everyone

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Haven't had much chance to log on since I joined you all on Part 125!  Thank you for all the welcome messages.  I finally manged to get through to my clinic and started on Clomid the day after.
Had a scan on Tuesday (day 10) but it was still early days, so I am back there tomorrow.
Mixtures of hope and fear of disappointment at the moment.
I hope to log onto the board more often now, so that I can get to know everyone a bit better.

Jo


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Welcome back.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope it goes ok let us know how you get on.

Sending you lots of    

Take care

Love

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Moomin - you sound like you are bouncing around with positivity and eagerness!  Great to read!  Blimmen nightmare your travel to the clinic, but you're right TX comes first!!!

Jo9 - welcome back!  Yes we do   rather a lot!!  Good luck at your scan tomorrow    and look forward to seeing you back soon!

Erica -   welcome back hunny buns!  We   missed you!  Jilly has been very quiet in your absence!!!

H xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Katherine - and good luck for Monday!  At least shopping at the weekend will keep you occupied! 
Thanks too Holly, sounds like you have a lot going on in your life at the moment, so I hope you manage to keep smiling.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Well what a day I've had!!!!  Went for my scan lunchtime and WOOOOHOOOOO one large follie already - 20mm.  Had to pay 80 pounds this time, has gone up from 50 since last month (scan at CARE cos NHS hospital couldn't scan me today). How outrageous is that!!!  Anyway, then phoned fertility nurse at General Hospital, left a message cos they never pick up bloody phone!!!

Back to work, told school secretary was expecting a call so to bring phone down rather than telling them to phone back later.  As you can imagine I couldn't concentrate on anything else all afternoon... don't know how much learning was going on in my classroom this afternoon!!!!  3.15 still no phone call.  I phoned again still no chuffin' answer!!!!  

Phoned main gynae department to see if they could help, turns out the two fertility nurses I was trying to get hold of were both off sick!!!  So why wasn't someone else picking up their messages??  Anyway, (are you still with me!!!) spoke to the Dr who does the IUIs, she said I needed my injection straight away.  Aaahhhh - I'm at work (with staff meeting to go to), injection in fridge AT HOME!!!!  Doc said priority was to get injection done...so

Phoned docs surgery, they ummed and ahhed about it so I said I'd go to hospital.  Went to hospital (via home to pick up injection) got there, waiting in queue and could hear them talking about me in office OMG!!!!!!!!!!!   but think they were more moaning about CARE not sending me straight to them.  Anyway, nurse came and said 'oh, you've only got one injection' I said 'yes others in fridge at home. I've got drugs for two cycles'.  What a complete dur brain I felt.  Didn't realise needed both bleedin' injections!!!! 

Doc wrote out another prescription had to leg it to hospital pharmacy, leg it back to have injection in me    These two nurses were lovely.  Thought everyone had gone home at first.  Sorry if all that was a bit long winded!  But what a chuffin' nightmare!!!!!!!!!!

So, I've got my first IUI tomorrow at 5 o'clock YIIIIIPPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Does it matter that my injection will be only 24 hours before my treatment?  I thought it had to be 36 hours?  Am now really kicking myself for not going straight to hospital after my scan but I thought I'd need jab tomorrow and IUI on Friday and was concentrating on getting back to work as well.  I just feel like you're having to guess all the time about what is the next thing to do, no one tells you exactly what you should be doing.

Sorry that this is an incredibly awfully selfish me me me me me me me post.  Just needed to get it off my chest. Will do some personals later.

Oh do you know if it would be ok for me to go gyming it tonight.  Bum isn't too sore!!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - For some reason I feel really positive today,  must be the thought that I have only one more day to work this week, as I have managed to wangle Friday off!!! Or the fact I am still on a high from our appointment last night!  

Mind you had a c*** start to the week, but seem to be making up for it now.  Also got a well earnt night out  tomorrow night with some of the people I worked with in my last job, going for an all you can eat Chinese and can't wait!!!

Also  had a phone call last night from my old assistant manager and she was talking about our tx etc and it was great to talk to some one about it on the phone, and she knows what it is like as she has been through it to.

Love

Katherine

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sair, what a nightmare all that running around, hope you have calmed down now, good luck for tomorrow.

Jillypops how are you, hows that stopping smoking coming on?

Holly you do have alot on, have you decided if you are going for ICSI before you return to NZ

Moonmin glad you are feelin better and good luck for this cycle, what a great family to help financially

Kelly thats good news on the FSH.

Hi ya to everyone else.

Love Katrina


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Gals,
Long time since I was last on here, Hope you are all well. 

Petel b..
How you doing hun, hope your keeping well.

Moomin..
How have you been,

Kelly..
Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. I won't be going to the meet, as I'm really busy at the mo.

Perky..
How are you, hope life is good with you. What have you been up to..

Looby lou..
Congrats on baby Katie Rose, what a beauty she is...

Big hello to...
Molly, Holly, Jilly, Julie, Erika, Cindy, Sair, KJ, Catwoman and so many more....

I'm really busy with finishing the hall, settling DD into school and my Mum is out of hospital all ok just an ulser so we are all glad of that. 
DH and myself are having a break from ttc, I'm just getting my head round why it has not worked for us, I defo think it's because I'm a stress head, so taking time out is just what we need.

I really hope to see some BFP next time I pop in, Take care all.

Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to IUI I had clomid April, May , June but nothing happened and so had a hycosy  as I refused ( well I was too scared  )to have a GA  for a laparoscopy thingy. So I am 2nd day of clomid today and go on the 14th Nov for a scan and then will be basted. As my cycle is 35 days usually I don't think I'll be basted till later in the week but because of my job I will have to 'ring in sick ' on the day as I can't book it of as they will want to know why..... I am never off sick so hopefully they will forgive me......feel bad about it but if i'm lucky I can be basted on the thursday when I start work  a bit later, I know I should be taking it easy but what can I do.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi ladies!

Have calmed down a bit now!!  Went to the gym, thought it would do me good to get rid of a bit of stress and I obviously won't be going for a few days.  Is it ok to do stuff in the gym (not weights) during the 2ww?  I'm sure I've read it's ok as long as you don't get your body temp up too high.  What do you guys think?

********** - How did you get on at the vet's?  Your post nearly made me cry.  I can't bear to see animals in pain.  Really hoping that Angel is ok.

Shazia - how did you get on at docs about your back?  Too much   eh!!!!!!

Kelly - Hope you got on ok at your CARE appoinmtment.

Holly - It must seem much more real now you've bought your tickets... and more scary!

Moomin - Aren't your family lovely, paying for your treatment.  Do you mind me asking how much you have to pay?  I think if we need more treatments than we can get on the NHS, we'll pay for more IUI before going onto IVF.

Marsha - so glad you're back!  I was starting to get worried about you and your mum.  Really glad everything is ok.

Katrina - Hi how are you?  Is your nasal spray for IUI treatment?  Have you unpacked yet?!

Dillydolly -  .  Don't worry about having time off work, if you never do then it's about time you did!!  You've got to put yourself first!!  Hoping your treatment goes well.

Must go and get ready for bed, night all...zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Catspj's - everything crossed for testing tomorrow      

Julie - hope all is ok with Angel. Look forward to hearing about her soon 

KJ - hope your trip to Wales was good and you've got a lovely little fat wriggly fur baby in your possession!

Molly - no doubt you had a lovely time with KJ and DH yesterday 

Jilly - hope you're having luck finding a good bar replacement for the girlie who mucked you about last week! Thanks for asking - DH is now down to the final stage and will be doing a video conference link to NZ next week... eeek!

Katherine - hope you're still feeling    every reason to believe it WILL happen this time!

Katrinar - thanks for asking - think we've decided not to do an ICSI cycle, just too much going on. Got your DIY kit out yet?!

Sair - our clinic say not to exercise as increasing the heart rate directs blood flow away from the uterus. However it is your call and if you take it more gently then you will probably be ok...

Dillydolly - Welcome! It's a tricky one with taking time off when you don't normally but needs must and all that! Hope you find an easy way around it that makes you feel comfortable. Good luck with your tx   

Hi Marsha - good to hear that your ok and such good news that your Mum is going to be fine. You take it easy and enjoy your break from treatment. I'm sure you'll be back to feeling like you again v soon 

Erica - looking forward to hearing all your news!!

Catwoman - miss you 

Jess - miss you toooooooo 

Better get this posted and start a new thread....

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41123.0.html

xx's to all

H


----------

